# Cracker or Bang shells



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone know of anyplace in Ohio that stocks and sells the cracker or bang shells?

The geese have started showing up again two days ago. I have put out a coyote decoy and it seems to be working for now. Yesterday they came in just at daylight and didn't see the decoy I guess. One well placed bottle rocket sent them on their way. Later in the morning they came back and were on final approach, feet from touching down, when they saw the decoy and flared away and haven't been back since, yet.

I know they will be back, I want a little more "BANG"


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Bottle rockets are cheaper. The cracker shells more than deer slugs.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I know they are a lot more expensive and I do kind of enjoy trying to figure out the bottle rocket aiming, flight path etc.

My neighbors about a 1/2 mile away use the cracker shells for their pond geese problem and there is no doubt when they fire one off. They are extremely effective. I have to get somewhat close to the geese with the bottle rocket to get them moving. I want the geese to have no doubt as to my wishes for them to leave.


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

I would recommend a good supply of _real_ coyotes.


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

paintball gun, thats my my cousins do!


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I live near a farm that uses a propane cannon during corn season. They can set it to go off at specified intervals, and just leave it out there. Might be worth a look

Scott


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

i bought some of the internet years ago to try to get rid of some buzzards....didnt work. Got them outta texas I think. I remember that had to send me some kinda form that i had to get signed by a wildlife officer and notorized...was a real pain. 

here's a few links but since they are "hazmat" they have to be shipped via truck i guess. 
http://www.margosupplies.com/american1/scare/12_gauge_carts.htm

maybe you can contact your county extension agent for a local source.

just get ya a border collie


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I know what you mean Lundy. I have some fairly powerful hydroshocks that the geese pretty much ignore. You might check with your local gun shop. They may be able to get them in with with a shipment of other ammo and save on shipping. The DNR might have a source since they recommended the bear bangers in their goose conflict paper.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If I find a local source I'll let everyone know where.

So far the coyote decoys are still effective


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Woohoo geese mating season is right around the corner!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Coyote mating season too!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I could not locate anything In Ohio or Michigan that I could purchase so I had to order Bird Bangers on-line.

I received them last week, both the bang shells and the screamers. They use a small launcher pistol with .22 starter rounds to ignite the fuses and propel the the round into the air. They do not have a very long range, maybe 100 ft for the bang shells and a little farther for the screamers

They are extremely effective at moving the geese on their way. They really hate the screamers.

This is not an inexpensive venture. Around $175 with the $40 hazmat shipping fee for 200 bangers, 100 screamers, the gun and 300 primers. This should last me at least two years, I hope


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I am sure you could find something cheaper at phantom fireworks. I'm think 8 piece artillery shells with tube. Just mount it to a piece of plywood if you want to adjust the angle a bit. If you time it right you could get in on the buy one get one free sale around the 4th for next year. Plus who doesn't like lighting fireworks?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I'd hate to be a goose at your place Lundy!

Do they have a fully automatic versions?


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

If you choose the cracker shell option make sure the barrel is clear after every round. It will clog your shotgun easily and leave behind a magnesium residue.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep us updated on how this goes, I have no doubt that it'll work, but I've heard conflicting storys and just wanna see if they have any truth to them


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW! I got a show of how powerfull those shells are. I though we were under attack. LOUD LOUD LOUD. The screamer sounds like someone standing next to you screaming right in your ear. And the bang shell sounds about 3 times as loud as a gunshot. They are loud enough to make small children cry!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> They are loud enough to make small children cry!!!


I still feel badly about that I scared the neighbors young child with these things to the point of crying, and he was hundreds of yards away.

So far the are very effective with the geese.

The coyote decoys are no longer effective, the geese just walk right by them. We tried moving them around but to no avail.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

sounds like a good excuse to pickup a new border collie!


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

I could have hooked ya up, you got the lil ones.
Guys be careful what you say and do, they are federally regulated.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothing illegal.

I can harass all I need to, just can't kill (this time of year) geese or destroy nest or eggs


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Doesn't State Law override Federal? Cormorants have become a big problem in many areas and they're Federally and Internationally protected yet some states have allowed them to be destroyed where they have become too destructive.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have no real ill will towards geese. I'm just enforcing my anti-migration laws at my borders


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Vance's had them but they are a buck apiece of more.


----------

